# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  cần giúp: mong các ace hộ em ạ   tìm chân ralay trên bo mach3 ạ

## Quang Thắng

em không thấy nó ghi là chân bao nhiêu để khai báo trên mach3 em muốn dùng relay này để đóng cho mạch spin moto chạy mong các cao thủ giúp em chút ạ

----------


## Quang Thắng

con này nó đóng bằng lênh PULL nhưng lệnh này lúc dc lúc không em muốn bỏ lệnh pul và thay vào đó relay ạ

----------


## Quang Thắng

tặng 1 bộ trục z B10 cả day trượt của nó NSK của nhật nguyên zin cho bác nào thành tâm giúp em free sip tận giường cho ace lên nào

----------


## Gamo

Chắc bác thích thì phải mang qua em xem chứ xem hình thì em cũng điếc

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## Tuấn

> tặng 1 bộ trục z B10 cả day trượt của nó NSK của nhật nguyên zin cho bác nào thành tâm giúp em free sip tận giường cho ace lên nào


Bác tặng thế thì chả ai dám giúp bác đâu ạ. Đầu bài bác nên viết rõ hơn nữa để mọi người vào giúp bác ạ. Em lính mới tò te còn chưa rành cài mach3 nên em hổng có giúp bác được  :Smile:

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## nhatson

> em không thấy nó ghi là chân bao nhiêu để khai báo trên mach3 em muốn dùng relay này để đóng cho mạch spin moto chạy mong các cao thủ giúp em chút ạ


bác check cái config của mach3, xem con chân nào trống ko. nếu còn thì tự xủ bằng output khác, mạch của bác dò chân thì hơi mất thời gian

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## ahdvip

cho em coi cái bộ NSK đi anh, có hình ảnh anh em máu liền ấy mà
Mới đi làm về vào thấy có quà tặng nên ham hố tí  :Wink:

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## lekimhung

Bác đấu điện vào, kết nối bob với PC, sau đó tìm 1 phần mềm LPT tester ví dụ như http://www.xlentelectronics.nl/LPTTe...creenshots.htm, vào đó check từng pin, trúng cái nào relay nó kêu cọc cọc thì chọn thôi.

P/S: em không cần quà.

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## Quang Thắng

tất cả tks các anh em sẽ cũng cấp ảnh của trục z

em để cũng chả làm gì ạ tặng cho bác nào giúp em chứ em điên cái bo BOB này quá rồi ạ tks ace nhiều

----------


## ahdvip

Làm như anh lekimhung trên là ok rồi, seach google ra cả mớ phần mềm để kiểm tra cổng lpt. Còn nếu muốn kiểm tra bằng mach3 cũng  đơn giản thôi nhưng mà cái nào khoẻ hơn thì làm.

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## Quang Thắng

em có làm the mà ko mở dc app LPT Port Test đó ra anh ak

----------


## Gamo

Em chỉ bác nè: 
1. Con relay 5 chân của bác, 2 chân dưới 1 chân nối 5v, 1 chân nối buffer tín hiệu => dò ra buffer tín hiệu tương ứng & chân out tương ứng
2. Đọc datasheet của buffer tín hiệu => truy ra chân in tương ứng
3. Em đoán là cái BOB sẽ đi thẳng từ chân in của buffer IC tới port luôn. Bác đem đồng hồ đo kiểm tra trở từng chân một trong port & chân in của buffer IC, nếu trở xấp xỉ 0 thì chính hắn

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> em không thấy nó ghi là chân bao nhiêu để khai báo trên mach3 em muốn dùng relay này để đóng cho mạch spin moto chạy mong các cao thủ giúp em chút ạ


Em thấy trên board có http://www.hiepphatcnc.com/ kìa bác vào có phần hổ trợ có sdt bác liên hệ thử xem

----------


## Quang Thắng

> Em chỉ bác nè: 
> 1. Con relay 5 chân của bác, 2 chân dưới 1 chân nối 5v, 1 chân nối buffer tín hiệu => dò ra buffer tín hiệu tương ứng & chân out tương ứng
> 2. Đọc datasheet của buffer tín hiệu => truy ra chân in tương ứng
> 3. Em đoán là cái BOB sẽ đi thẳng từ chân in của buffer IC tới port luôn. Bác đem đồng hồ đo kiểm tra trở từng chân một trong port & chân in của buffer IC, nếu trở xấp xỉ 0 thì chính hắn


nó đi vào ic to ARM bác ak nhưng em ko biết nó là chân bao nhiêu ạ để sét trên mach3 ạ

----------


## anhxco

làm theo cách bacd kinhung là đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất

----------


## lekimhung

> em có làm the mà ko mở dc app LPT Port Test đó ra anh ak


Bác phải select LPT port trước, nó có tới mấy port lận, chỉ 1 cái là dùng được, tuỳ theo PC của bạn gán cho nó port nào thôi.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác hỏi người sản xuất ra bob này là nhanh nhất, bác đó ở tp.HCM, bác này làm máy chuyên nghiệp lắm

----------


## Quang Thắng

> Bác hỏi người sản xuất ra bob này là nhanh nhất, bác đó ở tp.HCM, bác này làm máy chuyên nghiệp lắm


uk giờ bác ý ngừng làm rồi bác ý đang có việc đi xa lên ko có time tra lại từ đầu tks bác...mà hỏi nhiều ngại lắm

----------


## Quang Thắng

> Bác phải select LPT port trước, nó có tới mấy port lận, chỉ 1 cái là dùng được, tuỳ theo PC của bạn gán cho nó port nào thôi.


set NTN bác em thấy máy em có 1 cổng LPT thoi

----------


## lekimhung

Trong cái link mình đưa ở trên, ở phần cuối cùng nó ghi select LPT port, bạn click vào LPT 1, nếu ok thì nó chuyển sang màu vàng, lúc đó mới test được, nếu nó báo không có LPT1 thì làm tiếp LPT2 ....

----------


## Quang Thắng

em đo thì chân tín hiệu em ý vào đây mong các bác check thử em xíu ạ

----------


## anhxco

e nghĩ con st đấy dùng mở rộng port rồi, chắc có kèm plugin, mạch ngoài giao tiếp lpt còn có giao tiếp khác với pc k ạ (usb, rs232, .v.v). giừo thùi e nghĩ chắc phải mod mạch rồi, ngắt chân control relay ra, nối vào chân nào còn troóng trên lpt thui ạ

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## CKD

Ngay từ đầu thấy con ARM thì botay.com rồi. Mà hình ảnh thì bác chủ cũng tiết kiệm.. chụp không hết được cái mạch cùng các kết nối của nó nên khó mà phán đoán.
Hai nữa là mình thấy trên mạch có thương hiệu & website việt nam.. vậy sao bác chủ không liên hệ trực tiếp để được hổ trợ. Hay bên bán từ chối trả lời nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

Em hỏi ngu tí: tại sao bác ấy dám dùng MCU kéo relay trực tiếp ta? Ko sợ cháy MCU?

----------


## CKD

Soi kỹ thì hình như con ARM đó nó làm nhiệm vụ DRO thì phải

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## nhatson

con này home bằng MCU, ko home bằng mach3, tại sao thì em ko rõ, hình như cho giống mấy cnghiep

dò theo phần cứng rất mất thời gian, khi máy đang chạy vận sẽ được kiểm soát bằng mach3>> check config mach3 điều tra hiện tại relay được set là chân output nào, thay output đó vào M3/M4 là okies

b.r

----------

Quang Thắng

----------


## Quang Thắng

em có file config của máy đang chạy tốt ạ mong các bác dò dùm em với ạ


https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#se...00?projector=1

----------


## nhatson

haiz, cụ đưa cái link mail của cụ thì làm sao mà em lấy file được ah

b.r

----------


## CKD

Soi thêm thì thấy có;
- ULN20xx chắc là con công suất cho các outbut như relay v.v...
- MA232, con này chuyển RS232 thành TLL.. nên chắc board này có thêm giao tiếp RS232, nếu vậy thì có thể có thêm những in/output được điều khiển qua MODBUS.
- 74HC245, con này chức năng đệm (buffer), và lọc nhiễu (schmitt trigger).
- 631, đoán là HCBL2631 dual opto. Là opto tốc độ, thấy thiết kế có 5 con là được 10 kênh, nhưng sao trong mạch chỉ có 03 con nên chỉ giới hạn ở 03 trục (axis).
- PC817 opto, 3 con opto này chắc cách ly cho 02 relay đây, dư 01 con không biết làm gì.. kiểm tra thì phải kiểm tra từ đây

----------


## Quang Thắng

em gửi vo mail của anh sơn rồi ạ tks 2 anh ạ

----------


## nhatson

em thấy hiện tại trong setting dùng 4 output , 1 2 3 4
hiện tại relay đóng khi nào ah?
theo suy nghĩ đơn giản của em, vì chỉ dúng 4 output, bác chủ theard muốn mở relay mà ko biết chân nào> 
M3 sẽ là mở spindle, cụ cú thây lần lượt, 4 2 3 vào cái chỗ M3 output

----------


## Quang Thắng

chuẩn là con này lấy lệnh AML để đóng mở nguồn nhưng măch nguồn đằng chước đã cháy lên ko bù dc áp lên lệnh AML lúc đóng lúc không 

giờ em đã câu tắt cho nó khỏi check rồi 

lên mới cần 1 relay để đóng cho sipin



đây là phần nguồn cấp cho spin cũng là làm nhiệm vụ đóng mở bằng IRF chạy bằng tần số sung lên rất nóng và cháy rồi ạ

----------


## nhatson

> e nghĩ con st đấy dùng mở rộng port rồi, chắc có kèm plugin, mạch ngoài giao tiếp lpt còn có giao tiếp khác với pc k ạ (usb, rs232, .v.v). giừo thùi e nghĩ chắc phải mod mạch rồi, ngắt chân control relay ra, nối vào chân nào còn troóng trên lpt thui ạ


 em nghĩ nó dùng để home, con này em có gặp qua, nó home bằng mcu, ko home được bằng mach3 , cái nữa là no dkhien3 cái màn hình ở đàng trước ah


con này em nghe đồn nhà sản xuất làm closed loop cho step, nguyên bản nó step colse loop của IAI nhưng dùng truyền thông, nhà sản suất tiếc mấy cái  encoder trên motor step, nên làm closed lôp, nghe quảng cáo vậy, nhưng khi dùng thì em thấy nó bị đâm dao motor nhảy cạch cạch mà ko thấy báo lỗi
b.r

----------


## LEDUC

> Soi thêm thì thấy có;
> - ULN20xx chắc là con công suất cho các outbut như relay v.v...
> - MA232, con này chuyển RS232 thành TLL.. nên chắc board này có thêm giao tiếp RS232, nếu vậy thì có thể có thêm những in/output được điều khiển qua MODBUS.
> - 74HC245, con này chức năng đệm (buffer), và lọc nhiễu (schmitt trigger).
> - 631, đoán là HCBL2631 dual opto. Là opto tốc độ, thấy thiết kế có 5 con là được 10 kênh, nhưng sao trong mạch chỉ có 03 con nên chỉ giới hạn ở 03 trục (axis).
> - PC817 opto, 3 con opto này chắc cách ly cho 02 relay đây, dư 01 con không biết làm gì.. kiểm tra thì phải kiểm tra từ đây


Board này của bên Hiệp Phát mà chủ thớt , fone cho ông Giang lẹ hơn bác ơi . Board có thêm MCU để xử lý thì ko ai lại thiết kế trực tiếp 1 in , 1 out ra đâu , chắc nó còn đòi hỏi enable ở đâu nữa , cũng có thể là enable hoặc ready của driver nữa bác à . 
Con 232 này chắc bên đó làm để đổ theo kiểu DNC đó bác , không phải để chơi modbus đâu .
Con 74hc245 nó là đệm 2 chiều (không đảo)có thể là ngõ ra hoặc ngõ vào tùy chọn , cái này ko có trigger ah.

----------


## nhatson

> Board này của bên Hiệp Phát mà chủ thớt , fone cho ông Giang lẹ hơn bác ơi . Board có thêm MCU để xử lý thì ko ai lại thiết kế trực tiếp 1 in , 1 out ra đâu , chắc nó còn đòi hỏi enable ở đâu nữa , cũng có thể là enable hoặc ready của driver nữa bác à . 
> Con 232 này chắc bên đó làm để đổ theo kiểu DNC đó bác , không phải để chơi modbus đâu .
> Con 74hc245 nó là đệm 2 chiều (không đảo)có thể là ngõ ra hoặc ngõ vào tùy chọn , cái này ko có trigger ah.


hehe, các cụ đoán làm gì cho khổ ah, em mởi file xml, thấy cũng khai báo có 4 output thôi , bo nó ko chịu thì mình câu tín hiệu của mach3 ra, chả cần tới cái bo, nối thẳng từ optop ra, có tke gì cũng bị kiểm soát bởi mach3, trừ khi dùng hảdward ngoài kết nối mach3 bằng usb hay ethernet>> cái nảy sẽ config bằng plugin

----------


## Quang Thắng

tks các anh em đang teet trên hình bác sơn ko biết có đóng dc relay nào ko tks các anh nhé

----------


## ít nói

> hehe, các cụ đoán làm gì cho khổ ah, em mởi file xml, thấy cũng khai báo có 4 output thôi , bo nó ko chịu thì mình câu tín hiệu của mach3 ra, chả cần tới cái bo, nối thẳng từ optop ra, có tke gì cũng bị kiểm soát bởi mach3, trừ khi dùng hảdward ngoài kết nối mach3 bằng usb hay ethernet>> cái nảy sẽ config bằng plugin


Em cũng nghĩ xài plugin. Mà khó quá thì câu rời ra tạo tiêng 1 ngắt cho nó. Cứ cố lao vào làm gì cho khổ.

----------


## Quang Thắng

vẫn không thể đóng dc cho relay....em đãu thay đổi các kiểu rôi vẫn ko dc cócắch nào tạo cho nó dc mạch riêng ko các bác

----------


## anhxco

> vẫn không thể đóng dc cho relay....em đãu thay đổi các kiểu rôi vẫn ko dc cócắch nào tạo cho nó dc mạch riêng ko các bác


Nếu bác ở HCM thì chạy qua bác NS làm trực tiếp cho lẹ bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> vẫn không thể đóng dc cho relay....em đãu thay đổi các kiểu rôi vẫn ko dc cócắch nào tạo cho nó dc mạch riêng ko các bác


cho em hỏi, spindle của bác giờ dkhien bằng gì ah?
ko được thì mình câu trực tiếp từ sau opto là xong ah

b.r

----------


## Quang Thắng

dk con này cũng chả có gì nó xài 3 con TB cộng thêm  encoder  nếumặch.. này mà để so sánh với con TB mua 150k ngoài thị trường thì mạch  này không bằng 

em chỉ nghĩ vậy thôi anh sơn ạ

----------


## Quang Thắng

anh sơn hum bữa để sdt mà hum nay không thấy đâu nhỉ  :Confused:

----------


## CKD

Theo ý bác chủ thì giờ phần điều khiển spindle không còn ổn định. Mong muốn là lấy được tín hiệu điều khiển spindle ra để thêm mạch bên ngoài điều khiển.
Qua kiểm tra thấy các Pin sau có liên quan.
- P09 -> M3
- P17 -> M4
- P14 -> M7
- P16 -> M8

Lý do tại sao lại như thế thì chịu.. config này có sẵn và mình không rỏ ý đồ người chế tạo nên chẵng biết.
Nhưng từ config này thấy rỏ output cho spindle được out trên Pin 9. Truy theo mạch mà bác chủ đã úp lên thì mình thấy Pin 9 vào opto PC817. Việc kiểm tra nên tiến hành từ đây.

----------

